# Canon Powershot G10?



## echodeluxe (Nov 14, 2009)

hello!

i shoot film right now, but i was interested in moving into digital as well. i have little to no experience in the digital realm, and id like so advice about the Canon Powershot G10.

now, all the kids love to go out and spend their parents money on a brand new Nikon D90 or Canon EOS or something, but i dont know if i'm ready to drop the coin necessary for a full out dSLR.

my friend has a Canon G10 and im very impressed. the picture quality is great, it shoots in RAW, the controls are very intuitive, and apparently you can get an adapter and mount different lenses! neato!

well, like i said, im a dummy when it comes to digital photography, so any advice is welcome. anyone here use the Canon Poweshot series? love/hate?

could someone recommend me a dSLR for a beginner like myself, if not the Powershot G10?

thanks!


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 14, 2009)

Seeing as the powershot is 400-500$ (correct me if im wrong) I would just move straight to a D40, D60, D3000 or a Rebel series. These days that level of DSLR is as easy to use as a point and shoot.

You will probally want to upgrade right after you buy a powershot G10.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 14, 2009)

Christopher,
G9, 10, and G11 are more in b/n P&S and SLRs. It has its advantages of not being big, shooting RAWs but being that it is a P&S it has its limitations nonetheless.



> Seeing as the powershot is 400-500$ (correct me if im wrong) I would just move straight to a D40, D60, D3000 or a Rebel series. These days that level of DSLR is as easy to use as a point and shoot.


Agree!

IF you're shooting film and on another thread you said that you're working on associated in photography, you know what the heck you're doing. THUS, either stick to film slr and enjoy the classics or go digital slr and enjoy the view. :thumbup:


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 14, 2009)

Let me help you

Nikon
Digital SLR Cameras from Nikon

Canon http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ProductCatIndexAct&fcategoryid=111

Scroll down to the last camera in the group, and the cheapest, and I think we've found entry level

Canon
EOS Rebel XS 
Canon EOS Rebel XS

Nikon D40
D40 from Nikon

Nikon SLR camera comparison
http://www.nikonusa.com/Assets/Common-Assets/PDF/DSLR_Compare.pdf

Canon product advisor is on here on the right under choose the right product
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ProductCatIndexAct&fcategoryid=111
http://www.nikonusa.com/Assets/Common-Assets/PDF/DSLR_Compare.pdf

Nikon D40 $410 new $340 used
Nikon D40 Digital camera - SLR - 6.1 Megapixel - 3 x optical zoom - Black

Canon Rebel XS $475 new $450 used
Canon EOS Rebel XS Digital camera - SLR with Live View mode - 10.1 Megapixel - 3 x optical zoom - Black

Nikon D60 $430 new, $345 used
Nikon D60 Digital camera - SLR - 10.2 Megapixel

Nikon D3000 $480 new
Nikon D3000 Digital camera - SLR - 10.2 Megapixel

D5000 $570 new
Nikon D5000 Digital camera - SLR with Live View mode, movie recording - 12.3 Megapixel

Now we can see the difference in these at the comparison chart once again. Rule of thumb might be, the newest models, or the models highest on that Nikon SLR page, might be the best your money can buy.

Canon rebel Xsi $515 new, $490 used
Canon EOS Rebel XSi Digital camera - SLR with Live View mode - 12.2 Megapixel - Black

Canon Rebel T1i $612 new, $600 used
Canon EOS Rebel T1i Digital camera - SLR with Live View mode, movie recording - 15.1 Megapixel

Let me google that for you
Let me google that for you
Let me google that for you

Let me google that for you
Let me google that for you
Let me google that for you


----------



## echodeluxe (Nov 14, 2009)

haha thank you, Dominantly.

the reason i was checking out the G10 is because i like the compactness. i end up kicking myself because i will come across an amazing scene, only to have left my SLR at home because carrying around all the time is a pain in the ass because of the size.

i agree that it might make more sense going for an entry level dSLR, but im concerned about size and even more concerned about picture quality. the G10 brags a 14.7 megapixel sensor. am i gonna get anywhere near that in an entry level camera?

i am aware that it really makes more of a difference in lenses than the body itself, but i feel like i might be limiting myself in quality with an entry level dSLR. i almost feel like i should just dive straight into a mid level dSLR if i want to go that route.


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 14, 2009)

I dove in, my D90 is on its way right now. 

The answer is no, you wont get near 14mp with a entry level, but mp's dont matter that much. The ability to buy new lenses and upgrade lenses should matter the most. And the entry level dslr's are the most compact. If you go mid range you will notice that the size gets larger and larger.


----------



## echodeluxe (Nov 14, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> I dove in, my D90 is on its way right now.
> 
> The answer is no, you wont get near 14mp with a entry level, but mp's dont matter that much. The ability to buy new lenses and upgrade lenses should matter the most. And the entry level dslr's are the most compact. If you go mid range you will notice that the size gets larger and larger.



see this is interesting. i dont know much about digital, so i dont know how important megapixel count is when it comes to dSLRs. but i mean, i kinda figured that lenses would make the most difference.

thats another concern, however. the macro setting on the G10 is incredible, and with a dSLR, im gonna have to buy a seperate macro lens ($$$) as well as whatever other accessory lens i need. i just worry about hemorrhaging money when i dont need to just yet, you know?


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 14, 2009)

echodeluxe said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> > I dove in, my D90 is on its way right now.
> ...



Some lenses can actually can perform many functions, you dont exactly need a lens for portraits, a lens for landscapes, and a lens for macro.

Money however can be an issue, this isnt a cheap hobby.


----------



## echodeluxe (Nov 14, 2009)

well, i hope to start doing pro shooting part time eventually. most of it will most likely be film, but i do want some digital flexibility.

to be honest, i may want to overlook the G10 completely. i have a Sony CST-10 point and shoot that takes amazing pictures. and its tiny. maybe i should stick with that and go for a Canon Rebel XTi? it looks nice.


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 14, 2009)

echodeluxe said:


> well, i hope to start doing pro shooting part time eventually. most of it will most likely be film, but i do want some digital flexibility.
> 
> to be honest, i may want to overlook the G10 completely. i have a Sony CST-10 point and shoot that takes amazing pictures. and its tiny. maybe i should stick with that and go for a Canon Rebel XTi? it looks nice.



Sure, im a nikon person so I dont know much about Canon but that would be a good camera to learn on.


----------



## echodeluxe (Nov 14, 2009)

well thanks for the advice. you guys have been a big help.

any big canon lovers here?


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 14, 2009)

echodeluxe said:


> well, i hope to start doing pro shooting part time eventually. most of it will most likely be film, but i do want some digital flexibility.
> 
> to be honest, i may want to overlook the G10 completely. i have a Sony CST-10 point and shoot that takes amazing pictures. and its tiny. maybe i should stick with that and go for a Canon Rebel XTi? it looks nice.


Why do you desire to shoot film?
Do you know the capabilities the Digital SLR side provides you with vs film?

Any reason in particular you are Canon set?


----------



## echodeluxe (Nov 14, 2009)

Dominantly said:


> Why do you desire to shoot film?
> Do you know the capabilities the Digital SLR side provides you with vs film?
> 
> Any reason in particular you are Canon set?



i know why digital > film but i LOVE the darkroom process. its an art form that is overlooked by a lot. i shoot mostly black and white anyhow.

the reason i want to do digital is so i can have that versatility.

i have friends who are pros who swear by canon. i also have friends that swear by nikon. in the end, i found the canon cameras to be very comfortable and i know they dont have the world renown Nikkor lenses but the quality is there.

i havent written off nikon yet. im still researching!


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 14, 2009)

echodeluxe said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you desire to shoot film?
> ...


 
The best way to decide is to hold both in your hands. Not on specs, but just in your hands.


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 14, 2009)

echodeluxe said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you desire to shoot film?
> ...


In the digital world we may not have a darkroom, which as you say is an art for itself.... but we do have post processing, which itself is it's own art form.


----------



## echodeluxe (Nov 15, 2009)

i agree, post processing is an art form as well. but we all have preferences to different art forms!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 15, 2009)

IMO if you want digital, small, but what good quality that point and shoots don't deliver, look into micro 4/3rds. The EP1 and GF1 both shoot excellent images and at least give you DOF control. Not to mention with the pancake lenses, are pretty darn small for what they do.

If you still want a compact, than i'd go with the LX3. It's got an f/2 lens, and at ISO 80 is one of the cleanest compact sensor cameras i've seen.


----------



## KmH (Nov 15, 2009)

Have you noticed? You're the only person in this thread not using capital letters. I think that's called a 'tell'?


----------



## Tiberius47 (Nov 15, 2009)

echodeluxe said:


> hello!
> 
> i shoot film right now, but i was interested in moving into digital as well. i have little to no experience in the digital realm, and id like so advice about the Canon Powershot G10.
> 
> ...



The G10 is a great camera.  An excellent point and shoot.  But it's still a point and shoot.  I use one as a carry-everywhere camera.

But it's still a point and shoot, and has the limitations of one.  Buying an entry level dSLR would be a much better option if you plan on eventually moving into that area.


----------



## echodeluxe (Nov 16, 2009)

KmH said:


> Have you noticed? You're the only person in this thread not using capital letters. I think that's called a 'tell'?



uh, its no tell. its an internet message board. my grammar is good and i use punctuation. capital letters be damned.

anyhow, turns out i did some research and i think im going for the canon xsi instead. screw this in between crap, im going straight for a dslr.


----------



## nor'easter (Nov 16, 2009)

The G10 is a great camera for when you don't want to haul around an SLR. But I would go for the G11, which has greatly improved low-light shooting. And if you're looking for compact, I would even recommend the new S90 - basically the same functionality as the G11 (including low-light), but even more compact. And, the manual controls are on a ring around the lens, making it much easier to watch the LCD while you play with settings. The only disadvantage of the S90 is there is no viewfinder. But I got over that pretty quickly. Either camera is fantastic and gets great shots. Good luck!


----------



## nor'easter (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh, and to your question about megapixels: yes, they matter, but not as much as the size of the sensor. A 10 MP camera with a full sensor will perform much better than a 20 MP camera with a, say, 1/2 size sensor. That's why, if you look at Canon's top of the line 1D Mark IV has 0nly 16 MP, the same as some point and shoot's. But it has a full-frame sensor.


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 16, 2009)

echodeluxe said:


> anyhow, turns out i did some research and i think im going for the canon xsi instead. screw this in between crap, *im going straight for a dslr.*


 
Good for you! :thumbup:

Theres no point in learning digital functions with a point and shoot, read your manual take a week to learn all the functions properly and test them out and you'll be fine. Theres no point in dropping money on a G10 then later finding out you want a rebel


----------



## echodeluxe (Nov 17, 2009)

am i correct in assuming that im gonna drop tons of cash for a full frame sensor dSLR?


----------



## twoellis (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I just joined, but have a Canon G10, so this is my first post. 

Used Nikon film cameras for many years, but found the cameras and the collection of lenses sat in the closet after getting my first digital. 

The G10 is so easy to use and carry. The lens is great for everything I've ever wanted to shoot. Go for it. It's a whole new world with a G10!


----------



## ann (Nov 22, 2009)

yes echo, your correct


----------

